# Less known wonders of the world



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*derweze (Door to the Hell) , Turkmenistan*

Derweze (Turkmen language: The Gate, also known as Darvaza) is a Turkmenistan village of about 350 inhabitants, located in the middle of the Kara-Kum desert, about 260 km north from Ashgabat. Darvaza inhabitants are mostly Turkmen of the Teke tribe, preserving a half-nomadic lifestyle.
The Derweze area is rich in natural gas. While drilling in 1971 geologists accidentally found an underground cavern filled with natural gas. The ground beneath the drilling rig collapsed, leaving a large hole with a diameter of about 50-100 meters. To avoid poisonous gas discharge, it was decided to burn the gas. Geologists had hoped the fire would go out in a few days but it has been burning ever since. Locals have named the cavern The Door to Hell. Next to capturing the gas, flaring is safer and friendlier to the environment than releasing the methane into the atmosphere as methane is a relatively potent greenhouse gas with a high global warming potential of 72 (averaged over 20 years) or 25 (averaged over 100 years). Turkmenistan plans to increase its production of natural gas. In April 2010, the President of Turkmenistan Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow visited the site and ordered that the hole should be closed, or other measures be taken to limit its influence on the development of other natural gas fields in the area.
Not far from the burning crater are two other craters of similar origin. These craters are not burning as the gas pressure is much weaker. At the bottom of one of these craters is light grey mud while the last crater contains a turquoise lake. This lake prevents further attempts at drilling. Not far from the burning crater are several dormant wells (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derweze).


Door to Hell by Bentaubert, on Flickr









http://500px.com/photo/38082630











The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Shuzheng Village, Jiuzhaigou Valley, China*






Huohuahai Pubu & Shuzheng Zhai by tmizo, on Flickr





树正寨 by Tommy Xie, on Flickr


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Canyon of the Gunnison, Colorado, USA









http://www.globeimages.net/data/media/5/black_canyon_of_the_gunnison_national_park__picture_us.jpg









http://www.globeimages.net/data/med..._gunnison_national_park_colorado_photo_us.jpg









http://www.nps.gov/blca/photosmultimedia/upload/blca_innercanyon01a.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_i4GEnTKJv...0+05+27_Black+Canyon+of+the+Gunnison_1306.JPG


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Canyon de Chelly National Monument, Arizona, USA


















http://66.147.244.149/~onezeud8/glp/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/canyon-de-chelly.jpg









http://www.getoutandtravel.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/canyon-de-chelly-ruins.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3052/2588390649_b69d0e3146_z.jpg


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah, USA









http://hdesktopwalls.com/bryce-canyon-national-park-6555-hd-desktop-wallpaper.html









http://www.mikereyfman.com/Photogra...-Canyon-National-Park-Utah-USA/big/MR0105.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_qHMo6Mcsm...pFwwhFvpEi4/s1600/Bryce-Canyon-at-Sunrise.jpg


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Zion National Park, Utah, USA









http://stressmanagementplace.com/wp...zion-national-park-utah-us-united-states1.jpg









http://hdwp.net/walls/zion_national_park_wallpaper_3-normal.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-B5BMwvICf...els+Landing%2C+Zion+National+Park%2C+Utah.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Zion_angels_landing_view.jpg









http://www.amazingplacesonearth.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Angels_Landing2.jpg









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WAdIaHyRWEyVHD_DClIrfpQTWgxtk4s-fcob_li8Cac









http://www.hdwpapers.com/entrance_to_the_narrows_zion_national_park_utah_wallpaper-wallpapers.html









http://shamikphotography.com/pixelpost/images/20071104193525_zionnarrows_web.jpg









http://corykleinphotography.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/The-Source-Zion-National-Park.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-e1EMpPJEeUY/T7rqUsTGJJI/AAAAAAAAAkg/PD44aINSUq0/s1600/IMG_0331.JPG









http://www.antsinyourmouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/the-subway-zion-utah.jpg


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Many people on this planet still have no idea of the great Borobudur temple and Prambanan Temple, both built in the 9th century.... the island of Bali is still better known, many tourist wouldn't have any idea of Borbobudur if they haven't been to Indonesia. On the other side the world's largest Buddhist temple (previously Hindu temple) Angkor Wat is well-renowned and popular amongst tourists, it is a pity for the temples *since the 2 are 300 years older than Angkor Wat*. Not that it is not that well-known since its the most legendary Buddhist stupa, its popular amongst Buddhist, Southeast Asians and Indonesians, but definitely still unheard of in many countries, especially the Americas... Well who would expect such monument would've existed in the middle of the world so called "largest Muslim country"

*Borobudur:* (Buddhist Stupa)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meequalthecurve/7312078844/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/regentzs/9072616497/

*Prambanan:* (Hindu Temple, Hinduism in Indonesia is a form of older Hinduism and mixture of local belief)









PICT0252.jpg by harmjean, on flickr









PICT0238.jpg by harmjean, on flickr

Legend has it that Borobudur's builder also built Angkor Wat (as claimed by the king of Cambodia who built Angkor Wat), but then its impossible for 1 person to live 300 year! maybe this imply that Angkor Wat is probably inspired by pilgrims from Cambodia at the time, who are envious of Prambanan and Borobudur's greatness.

Both temples (Borobudur and Prambanan) reflects the mastery of Indonesian sculpturing during Pre-Islamic eras, many thought that by visiting Cambodia then there's no point for them to visit these temples. There are more major differences than similarities between the sculpturing technique and skills applied, in Indonesia the temples have obvious influence of old beliefs mainly the *Kala gates*. (even today old belief still play big role in modern Indonesia, like Voodooism in Africa)

Many didnt know the fact that *Borobudur is practically largest Buddhist Monument ever built in this planet!* (since Angkor Wat was built Hindu)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

woow


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stone Mountain: A granite monolith right outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Rayman87 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Zhangye Danxia Rainbow mountains*

Located in the Zhangye Danxia Landform Geological Park in Gansu Province, China, the unusual colours of the rocks are the result of red sandstone and mineral deposits being laid down over 24 million years. 

The resulting 'layer cake' was then buckled by the same tectonic plates responsible for parts of the Himalayan mountains. Wind and rain finished the job by carving weird and wonderful shapes including natural pillars, towers, ravines, valleys and waterfalls - that differ in colour, texture, shape, size and pattern. 

The area is fast becoming a popular tourist attraction for the sleepy town of Zhangye. A number of boardwalks and roads have been built to encourage visitors to explore the amazing rock formations. 

Text from the Telegraph and the pics from the Huffingtonpost.

Obviously some pics were a little bit manipulated to make the colors pop out but still amazing.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

colours


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome! :cheers:


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Mexcaltitán,México*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Sumidero Canyon Mexico*


----------



## travelingmorion (Apr 14, 2014)

*The Enchanted River of Hinatuan*










Formally known as the Hinatuan River, the Enchanted River is one of the most popular tourist attractions in Surigao del Sur and the rest of Mindanao. This beautiful river is said to be wrapped in mystery and supernatural events so that it gained renown as being enchanted. There are several unexplained mysteries and features that this stunning river has to offer to keep you guessing.
READ MORE HERE:http://www.travelingmorion.com/2013/09/travel-diaries-enchanted-river-of.html


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

charpentier said:


> *Grande Terre*
> 
> Aka "le Caillou" (the Rock) is the main island of New Caledonia with 16 360.8 km² and 241 000 people (july 2013).
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW! :drool:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Spiderweb paddies (lingko fields) in Cancar village, Flores, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cifor/12201483844

The Karstern Pyramid, Papua, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasrobertliston/16586874432









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasrobertliston/15965350254/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15816433443


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Palo Duro Canyon, Texas, USA*
The second largest canyon in the USA

from Wikipedia:
Palo Duro Canyon is a canyon system of the Caprock Escarpment located in the Texas Panhandle near the city of Amarillo, Texas, United States. As the second largest canyon in the United States, it is roughly 70 mi (110 km) long and has an average width of 6 mi (9.7 km), but reaches a width of 20 mi (32 km) at places. Its depth is around 820 ft (250 m), but in some locations it can increase up to 1,000 ft (300 m). Palo Duro Canyon (from the Spanish meaning "hard stick")[2] has been named "The Grand Canyon of Texas" both for its size and for its dramatic geological features, including the multicolored layers of rock and steep mesa walls similar to those in the Grand Canyon.

Castle Peak

Castle Peak in Palo Duro Canyon, Texas by Jeff Lynch, on Flickr

Lighthouse Rock

Iron Sights – Palo Duro Canyon State Park, Texas by Jeff Lynch, on Flickr

Palo Duro Canyon

Spanish Skirts - Palo Duro Canyon State Park, Texas by Jeff Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rayman87 said:


> *Zhangye Danxia Rainbow mountains*


Amazing. Hard to believe it's real.


----------



## Kdjenra (Mar 5, 2015)

You are right, there is a lot of thoses place i never heard about ! *-*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Franz Josef Glacier, New Zealand*

wikipedia: The Franz Josef (Ka Roimata o Hinehukatere in Māori) is a 12 km (7.5 mi) long glacier located in Westland Tai Poutini National Park on the West Coast of New Zealand's South Island. Together with the Fox Glacier 20 km (12 mi) to the south, it is unique in descending from the Southern Alps to less than 300 metres (980 ft) above sea level, amidst the greenery and lushness of a temperate rainforest.


Franz Josef Glacier by Sheep"R"Us, on Flickr


Franz Josef Glacier by The Feijoa Fugitive, on Flickr


Franz Josef Glacier walk NZ - 2 by Ianz, on Flickr


Glacier Franz Josef 2015 by plb06, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------

